# Rainshadow



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

great bomber rod
Built for Anthony Vincent


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

That's very, very nice. Which blank is that?


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks Terry.
blank is an SW1087.


----------

